# Decommissioning a Dual Boiler



## WoodB (Sep 16, 2015)

In these strange times I am not getting to use my Sage Dual Boiler which is only about 4 months old. I am wondering if I should decommission it rather than leave it standing for weeks at a time. If decommissioning is advised how should I go about it...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

WoodB said:


> In these strange times I am not getting to use my Sage Dual Boiler which is only about 4 months old. I am wondering if I should decommission it rather than leave it standing for weeks at a time. If decommissioning is advised how should I go about it...


 Coffee doesn't make you more corona virus susceptible you know 

You don't need to decomission it, just run it up to temperature every week or two. Draw brew water through group, steam and water through wands etc.....then switch it off. Keep internal water tank empty and dry.


----------



## WoodB (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks very much for that, most helpful.

For the avoidance of doubt, as they say, and because I didn't expect it to be that straight forward, it is only the transparent plastic water tank that I need to keep empty and dry? I don't need to drain the boilers?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

WoodB said:


> Thanks very much for that, most helpful.
> 
> For the avoidance of doubt, as they say, and because I didn't expect it to be that straight forward, it is only the transparent plastic water tank that I need to keep empty and dry? I don't need to drain the boilers?


 Unless you want algae in the plastic tank...yeah. Life can sometimes be that simple


----------



## WoodB (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks again?????


----------

